# Warning of comfortis flea medicine



## Rferrell (Oct 5, 2012)

I did not realize that one of the side effects of comfortis is seizures, if I had known I would have never given it to Lucas. The vet recommended it to me and so I gave it to him on Tuesday night. Well I noticed he was not acting himself and all of a sudden he falls off the couch and has a seizure on the floor. I literally thought he had died, because when I went to pick him up he was stiff and his tongue was hanging out. I rushed him to the vet and they did all kinds of blood work on him to see if it was anything eternally, but there wasn't all of his blood work came out fine. He is now back to his loving self! I am so happy and grateful because he is like my child! I just want to warn others about the flea medicine! I actually called the company who makes it and they said that the reason why some dogs have seizures is bc that's how the fleas get killed. That obviously can't be good for your little fur baby so think twice before using!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the warning. Since Comfortis is still fairly new around here (the last vet clinic I worked at just started carrying it before I left) there's not too many reliable testimonies out there. I was given free samples at the time, and while it did it's job, I never bothered to get any more as I just wasn't comfortable with it. So scary what side effects so many parasite preventatives have...


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. I am soooo glad your little Lucas is OK. I am to paranoid to use ANY flea treatment on my girls. I am lucky to not have many fleas here.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Great!! I just spent $60 on a new box of the stuff!! Guess I'll try to return it & not use it any more. My chi has been on it for 6 months with no problems, but I'm not going to risk it.


----------

